# Univega Range Rover advice?



## chsides (Jan 28, 2009)

My wife and I have matching 1987 Univega 18-speed Range Rovers that we have ridden approximately 20,000 miles. Now that we are in our late-fifties, the gear range is getting a little short for older legs. Should we update the drive trains, or buy something like a touring bike, with a 11-34 rear cassette? Our normal ride would be 25-40 miles, occasionally farther and often involves buying stuff at farmers markets, general stores, etc. Thanks!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

If you like the bikes and are comfortable on them, update them. It might end up costing a lot once you get into it as older bikes tend to domino once one part is replaced. But if you really want a new bike, there's plenty of sweet bikes out there for you.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Have to agree with Mike. I deal with this all the time, and see both results. The old bike, with $500 worth of updates, and a super happy customer, and the one's that go, "$75 to make it workable, are you nuts? what's a new bike go for?" If they fit you well, you like them, and they just need some easier gearing, a new crank and BB should solve it 90% at least. New rear end gearing will mean either a really cheap replacement freewheel (junky crap is all that's left new anymore) or buying a new rear wheel, cassette, etc. If it's indexed, you'll need to go friction if you can, or new derailleurs and shifters get tossed into the salad. You see where this goes....


----------



## chsides (Jan 28, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice. Both response more or less confirmed my suspicions that retrofitting 22-year-old bikes might quickly become a rolling equivalent to every time I crawl under my kitchen sink in an 80-year-old home to do a little plumbing. By the time I replace everything that might need replacing, it appears I will be within range of some very nice bikes in the $1000 range.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

My '88 Rover was a good bike, but heavy. You could get something newer and get a lighter, better shifting machine. You can donate the old bikes or convert one to a single speed, since it has horizontal dropouts. Cheers


----------

